# just had too.



## AKSkirmish

here he is a 11 inch pacu he is such a neat fish very active .


----------



## Turbo Ek9

nice looking pacu. i had one around that size too but after it broke my heater i sold it.


----------



## AKSkirmish

i feel you there he is kinda destructive but his personality makes up for it i guess,I got him housed in my 125 so he should be good to go for a while,but when he out grows it im hopeing our local zoo might take him from me if not though i will probably just give him away to someone on here.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

nice picture, care if i use it in a future profile?


----------



## AKSkirmish

go ahead mr freeze sounds good to me.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

AKSkirmish said:


> go ahead mr freeze sounds good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1175825[/snapback]​


thanks, that picture inspired me


----------



## AKSkirmish

kewl i didnt really think it was that good of a pic but thanks for the compliments.


----------



## jan

That is definately one of the finest pacu's I have seen, great shot









Do you keep him single or does he have tankmates?

However there is a pretty big chance that your local zoo doesn't want your pacu, cause there are numerous people who are buying pacu's and must get rid of them when that cute, little fish turns into a tankbuster


----------



## AKSkirmish

oh no he has like 30 to 40 other tanks mates in my 125.i know thats too many but i like very active tanks,and i have over kill for filtration so everything is fine oh yeah i also keep up on maintnance


----------



## mauls

man that is a sweet sweet picture, and a really nice fish man.

congrats


----------



## polomax24

That is one of the cleanest pacus I have ever seen!!


----------



## AKSkirmish

thanks everybody,his personality matches also.


----------



## AKSkirmish

yes this guy is almost perfect in everyway,i only feed him the best of foods he really loves his krill and shrimp.


----------



## oojit

You got plans for it in the future?

Nice pacu.


----------



## AKSkirmish

donate him or sell him in the near future when he outgrows my 125 gal oojit.


----------



## elTwitcho

That guy looks f*cking awesome man, they're actually pretty similar to piranhas in looks, kind of like a piranhas "special" cousin who's parents were brother and sister or something









You probably won't find much place to put him when he gets too big, but that's what barbecues are for man. I bet pacu tastes fuckin delicious


----------



## AKSkirmish

thanks eltwicho i know that means alot coming from you,i dont think i will have too much trouble i think the zoo up here would take him.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady

sweet shots...they grow big damn quick..haha


----------



## Judazzz

Although they are not really my kind of fish, I have to admit that guy looks absolutely flawless. A perfect specimen, very pretty (for Pacu-standards)


----------



## AKSkirmish

thanks for theat comments mr. and judazz never really thought of him that way before but greatly appreciated.


----------



## Serygo

topic name said:


> just had too., i know how everybody here loves them.


We do? Since When?

Not the most godliest fish in the tanks I have seen, but its a pretty good pic and pacu...


----------



## Genin

you have a very clean looking pacu. his finnage is beautiful.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

I absolutely HATE!!! Pacu(and Oscars)

That being said that is a very nice looking fish! And even more, that is a great picture......

Congrats on maybe the only compliment I have ever given to a pacu pic.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

ahhh don't believe akskirmish. Lol he took that at the pet store lol


----------



## AKSkirmish

hey crosshair ya you look down below


----------



## ronzz

damn that fish is flawless


----------



## AKSkirmish

thankz ronz,I have been looking on the net at different pictures of these guys,and after looking at a bunch of different pics i realize that i do have a good quality fish plus the compliments guys thanks everyone ak.


----------



## NIKE

wow! just like the rest, very nice fish and great look'n tank. I hope this doesn't pick up sales on pacu now







stop it with the cool pics. j/k


----------



## AKSkirmish

NIKE said:


> wow! just like the rest, very nice fish and great look'n tank. I hope this doesn't pick up sales on pacu now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop it with the cool pics. j/k
> [snapback]1178504[/snapback]​


well thanks for the great words there nike







and im going to be taking some more pics this weekend of some different fishies and i just learned how to do this so it's still kinda fun yet.


----------



## Avatar~God

Very nice. I have not seen a pacu in a long time. Most of the time when i do see them they are marked as red bellys.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Avatar~God said:


> Very nice. I have not seen a pacu in a long time. Most of the time when i do see them they are marked as red bellys.
> [snapback]1179927[/snapback]​


thanks avatar, i bought him about four months ago at the size of about 3 inch and this is what he has turned into since then cant wait for him too get really big,btw does n e body know what size would be a good time too take this fella out of my 125 gal?


----------



## GlassblowRBPown

NIKE said:


> wow! just like the rest, very nice fish and great look'n tank. I hope this doesn't pick up sales on pacu now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stop it with the cool pics. j/k
> [snapback]1178504[/snapback]​


im goin out right now to pick up a doezen pacus to put in my 10G


----------



## AKSkirmish

GlassblowRBPown said:


> NIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow! just like the rest, very nice fish and great look'n tank. I hope this doesn't pick up sales on pacu now :rasp: stop it with the cool pics. j/k
> [snapback]1178504[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> im goin out right now to pick up a doezen pacus to put in my 10G
> [snapback]1180901[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

thats kewl and all but whats with the sarcasm?


----------



## Onion

Sorry for being a thread digger but whats up with the Pacu now? Still got him?


----------



## Mettle

Very nice fish!


----------



## AKSkirmish

Onion said:


> Very nice fish!


thanks mettle.


----------



## duende_df

Damn nice good looking pacu!!! those colors are awesome!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish

duende_df said:


> Damn nice good looking pacu!!! those colors are awesome!!!


thanks,he has changed alittle in color though.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Nice flames!


----------



## Onion

AKSkirmish said:


> Very nice fish!


thanks mettle.








[/quote]

Okay. Good to hear








Want to post a updated pic?


----------



## AKSkirmish

Serrapygo said:


> Very nice fish!


thanks mettle.








[/quote]

Okay. Good to hear








Want to post a updated pic?
[/quote]

will do later tonight if i have the time,if not tomarrow then.


----------



## Death in #'s

someone gave me 3 of them and they used to make a mess during eating time.but they are great fish to own until they get over a foot.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Dr. Green said:


> someone gave me 3 of them and they used to make a mess during eating time.but they are great fish to own until they get over a foot.


kewl,kewl,i usually only feed him frozen shrimp and freeze dried krill(not too mesy then).this guy is now over a foot and growing fast.thanks for the words there green.


----------



## psychofish

Awsome looking fish


----------



## AKSkirmish

psychofish said:


> Awsome looking fish


thanks psycho.im going to try to get the new pics up tonight.


----------



## Onion




----------



## Onion

Come on AKS, show us some pics of that gigantic dude


----------



## AKSkirmish

Onion said:


> Come on AKS, show us some pics of that gigantic dude


will do guy,i have to take some first then i will post them.


----------

